# Assassins Creed Movie



## biscuitfister (Jan 11, 2017)

It was pretty trash


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 11, 2017)

It was the best video game adaptation I've seen. (not that hard to do though)


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 11, 2017)

To much talking, not enough fighting also my opion is a little biased cause i had to watch it with subtitlesand when theu started speaking spanish there were no english subtitles


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 11, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> To much talking, not enough fighting also my opion is a little biased cause i had to watch it with subtitlesand when theu started speaking spanish there were no english subtitles


there were english subtitles, what do you mean?


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 11, 2017)

I saw it in a foreign theater they had germany and Russian subtitles the entire time. And when the dude would enter the animus the characters where speaking spanish, and they never added english subtitles


----------



## Skylge (Jan 11, 2017)

It exhibits quite a few elements from the games, I can recognize and enjoy some of it.
But that's it, the movie doesn't provide an intriguing new perspective nor build-up.
Too many concepts dragged in. All of those need to be worked out and none of them got the needed attention for a nice coherent story. 

The movie snippets in the game were definitely better (I played two releases, not all)
Enjoyed the prequel of Ezio's father as well





All too soon the identities and the goals of the Templars are known, so no tension there. Badly shredded choreography of fighting scenes too...
For me It could have had more potential, but it got badly cut up with an Assassins hidden blade.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Jan 31, 2017)

OMG, it was horrible! They tell you everything that is going to happen. There is no surprise.  I lasted 10 minutes before I wanted to run out of the theater. I saw it in 3D (mistake) and the best part was that the 3D made me sick.


----------



## Mobyduck (Feb 4, 2017)

I watched it  with a friend of mine. I've only played the first and the Black Flag games of the series, he played all of them. He loved it and I thought it was a mediocre movie, at best. He really liked the way the Animus was reimagined, and how it focused pretty much entirely on the apple. I hated the characters: evil old man pulling strings; young woman is working with the evil forces but is kind; white buffed man is lost in life but eventually discovers his true purpose.

So I guess your milage may vary.


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

i totally lost interested in about 20 minutes.. this was a horrible and plotless movie?


----------

